# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Каким дистрибутивом пользуетесь?

## Макcим

Голосуем))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Перепробовал кучу дистрибов, даже с гентухой баловался. Проголосую наверное за убунту, т.к. по времени наверное больше ее юзал. Хотя и сюзю не мало.

----------


## Alvares

FreeBSD

----------


## Pasha054

Юзаю убунту 11.10, для меня она самая удобная и простая

----------


## petyanamlt

А где opensuse?

----------


## k3rnel

backtrack 5

----------


## Galina Pantera

Только Fedora: начала с нее - так ею и закончу  :Smiley:

----------


## Xenia

Ubuntu  :Smiley:  решила начать с неё, пока присматриваюсь, может позже какая-нить другая понравится

----------


## Татарин

"Убунту".
Вбил в поисковик "линукс для начинающих" или что-то в этом роде. Щелкнул. Дизайн сайта понравился, намекает на периодические доработки - что хорошо. Скачал.
Вот и весь выбор

----------


## Макcим

Как интересно, мой опрос открытый 2,5 года назад  :Smiley:  На данный момент для домашнего пользования актуальны Kubuntu и Russian Fedora, в них проще всего установить кодеки и видео-драйвер.

----------

